# Dog has cancer



## WATERLOO (Oct 9, 2003)

My 8 year old, Huck was diagnosed with cancer last month. I had to take his left rear leg,but have decided against chemo.
He's hunted NoDak every year of his life, and I just realized while planning this years trip...It has always been about he and I...not the game we seek.
WOW this sucks.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Just wanted to let you know I feel for you brother. You have been put in a horrible spot that feels like you stepped in quicksand. Just love him as much as possible and keep him as comfortable as possible.

Was it confined to his leg?

Also I have hunted with a guy that has a 3 legged female lab that didn't even know she had only 3 legs.

And she was a hunting/retreiveing machine...

Good luck.

Gunny


----------



## Condn (Jul 16, 2010)

I've also seen a 3 legged dog get around just fine.

On the other hand we lost the best hunting dog we ever had some years ago to cancer. It was terrible. All I can say is, if it returns and spreads through their body don't keep stringing him out on meds.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

So sorry to hear...


----------



## The Warden (Jul 2, 2005)

My heart goes out to you two. I'll say a prayer.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

So it's been a few weeks since you posted this. How is Huck doing, and what is the prognosis?

I hope all is well...

Gunny


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Why does it matter that he's hunted ND every year? How is that information relevant to your dog having cancer?

My Grandfather died of cancer and he visited California every year. True statement.


----------



## WATERLOO (Oct 9, 2003)

Pleased to report that Huck is doing very well on 3 legs.
The cancer will come back at some point, but for now he is running,swimming, and having fun.
I'm starting to work him again in hopes of another Nodak trip WITH HIM.
I'll have to tone down his hunting some out there if I bring him.
I'd have no problem flying him out there for just one more retrieve, and to see him in that setting.


----------



## WATERLOO (Oct 9, 2003)

Oh, and Anas..for the sake of remaining civil on a board I respect...I'll just say my point was that my annual Nodak trip wont be the same without him with me.
Why the hell would you be bothered by my post?


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Anas Strepera said:


> Why does it matter that he's hunted ND every year? How is that information relevant to your dog having cancer?
> 
> My Grandfather died of cancer and he visited California every year. True statement.


And that MOST IGNORANT post is a statement made by someone who obviously isn't owned by a dog! I say it that way because anyone who understands what the OP is going through, which I do, knows that it's the dog that owns us, not the other way around. Waterloo. I hope you get many years of happiness with Huck and like someone else posted, IF/when the cancer does return, don't let him suffer...


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

I feel for ya brother. I'm bummed I can't take my main dog this yr but it's only because she is pregnant with pups due mid Oct. Yours makes my problem seem like nothing. I'll probably take a client dog but it won't be the same. I have no idea what your going thru except I'm sure it's tough. Hope all turns out for the best and remember the times you did get to take him and I'm sure you have pics to remind you of the awesome hunts you had together.


----------



## WATERLOO (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks Labman.
I might want to see some info on ur pups.
I had my dogs hips and elbows certified for breeding later..not gonna happen now.
Although I've always had dogs from this line, I may look around.
BTW...Huck did a triple blind today, including a 100 yd on water. ON THREE LEGS


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Hard to teach a good hunting dog not to hunt... regardless of if they have 4 wheel drive or 3 wheel drive.


----------



## WATERLOO (Oct 9, 2003)

Well, I had hoped Huck would make the trip.
I had to put him down last night.
Thanks for all the encouraging words.
Thanks Huck ,for the friendship and all that retrieving
Here's a toast to all the great dogs out there....


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm very sorry to here the battle has ended. Just know ALL of us duck dog guys on this sight feel your pain, and I will give a shout out to Huck tonight before bed. It is a cruel joke to give us such beloved companions, yet they are taken away from us far too early. Huck has found peace with the Lord, and will be waiting with wagging tail and duck in mouth, to see you in the future. Remember, "All dogs go to Heaven"










May peace find you and yours...

Gunny


----------



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

Damn. Sorry to hear that. I hope you have a great hunting season though I know it won't be the same.

God Bless you and the Pup.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sad,tough dam deal.Sorry to read it.Hang in there.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

Rest in peace, Huck!!! Sorry Waterloo. Hang in there. Harry


----------

